# Makita or Fein Grinder?



## DrDIYer (Dec 15, 2012)

I was just introduced to Metabo grinders, which I previously had not even heard of.

What are your feelings on those? How do they rank as far as quality and safety compared to Makita and Fein?

Thanks!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

My Metabo is excellent. A welder friend of mine buys only Metabo.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with it?
If your not using it every day like a full time welder would then just about any brand will work. I've got some 10 year old B&D's that were given to me that still work fine for occasional use.

As far as safety features only one I can think of is the guard that any grinder will come with.
Any grinder is a dangerest tool if not handled properly, think about it, your holding a tool with an exposted spinning blade that's spinning at a very high speed.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Besides the guard, the only safety consideration would be whether you'd rather have a switch that clicks on and off and stays there, or a trigger that turns off if you let go. Most of the manufacturers make both, I think.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

gr

Grinders that have a paddle switch are dangerous. My brother had one that at one time when he released the finger actuated power switch the motor turned off OK but when he put it on the concrete floor an errant wrench on the floor caught the bottom side Paddle switch and he saw the grinder take off on its own and dance six feet across the concrete. The only thing that stopped it was when the grinder ran out of power cord. Luckily nothing got hurt, just a big scare.
***Buy a Grinder with a thumb actuated switch.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

joecaption said:


> think about it, your holding a tool with an exposted spinning blade that's spinning at a very high speed.



Yep, and guys at work keep taking the guard off the little angle grinder and I keep putting it back on.
Should watch the WorksafeBC video on youtube I've seen a few times, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJOiKuVeXA0

in one scene a guy using one of these grinders on a construction site, no guard etc and the disk shattered and chunks hit him right in the face- it was painful to see!

They show how the disks can just shatter without warning, you'd never think those reinforced disks could shatter, you'd think the grind stones do but not the others, but they can and you sure want a guard on for when it does!
I also don't like those which have the locking-on switch.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DrDIYer said:


> I was looking most closely at the Makita 4-1/2" 9564PC 13Amp grinder. However, after nearly settling on that one someone told me that Fein makes an arguably better grinder with better safety features. I am just now researching Fein but am looking most closely at the Fein WSG 10-115 T Tip Start 4-1/2" angle grinder.


I own the Makita you listed and have abused it good over the last few years with no problems. Can't say much about the Fein other than I'm sure it's a quality tool as is everything else they make.

Made in the USA used to mean quality, now it seems like you have to look at Germany or Japan for the good stuff.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a number of tools made by Fein. Nice solid construction. My Fein oscillating multi-tool was one of the best tool purchases I ever made. It was pricey but has come in handy for lots of things including cutting tile at times. None of them have ever overheated or bogged down. They do not vibrate or wobble much like some cheaper do. I have never had them apart but they feel like they have metal motor parts, not plastic. Motor brushes are servicable but I have yet to have to think about that. 

My Fein grinder felt better balanced to me than others I tried including Makita. No getting around that it was more expensive though. The multi-tool wasn't either but it has more than paid for itself.

As for which to use to operate on people? Doc, I will leave that one to you. The cheaper units with plastic housings and parts are noisier and might bother your more finicky OR nurses.

Don't forget the peripherals like a maneuverable pair of gloves if grinding metal, leaf rake and leaf bags if grinding something that sparks near a pile, fire extinguisher charged and ready just in case but hopefully never to be used, working CFCIs, quality extension cords, and safety glasses!


----------

